# Toronto, schools/area advice/opinions



## NewChapter (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi to all, Am a first timer to a forum so not too sure what to expect, so i shall just put my queries out there and hope for some replies.

We are irish and My husband is currently in Toronto securing a Job. We (wife and two kids, 6yr & 4yr) are looking at moving over in July. I am looking for public opinion on areas to live taking into consideration elementary (primary) schools. Areas such as Ancaster and Hamilton areas have been mentioned. I am looking for honest opinions on areas south of Toronto. We will be renting and hoping to spend between $1500 and $2000 on rent!

I would also look for advice on renting furnished or unfurnished! I am hoping from having read some threads already that the best idea is to go with the bag on your back and start a fresh! would you agree??

Thank you in advance for your attention.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What are your rental needs (house? apartment? parking? bedrooms? etc...)? There's not much in furnished long term rentals here. Where is your husbands job going to be? Ancaster and Hamilton are not Toronto, and not, IMO, reasonably commutable.


----------



## NewChapter (Apr 26, 2012)

Husbands job is based near Pearson Int. Airport. Would be hoping for a house with garden, parking and at least 2/3 bedroom.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Pearson Airport is actually in Mississauga, not Toronto, so that changes things, you actually likely don't want to live in Toronto at all. Surrounding Mississauga, there's obviously Mississauga itself, plus Streetsville then there's Oakville, Burlington, Milton and Georgetown (and lots of other smaller comminities) within reasonable commuting distance.


----------



## NewChapter (Apr 26, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Pearson Airport is actually in Mississauga, not Toronto, so that changes things, you actually likely don't want to live in Toronto at all. Surrounding Mississauga, there's obviously Mississauga itself, plus Streetsville then there's Oakville, Burlington, Milton and Georgetown (and lots of other smaller comminities) within reasonable commuting distance.


Thank you for you advice. The intention was not to live in Toronto but in the GTA or surrounding areas/towns/cities. I would have been looking for honest advice on general areas that are within budget as mentioned and good/high standard of schooling! Family/community strong areas!!? aswell as areas to be avoided!


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

It is hard to give specific advice on schools unless someone has personal experience but even that can be different based on the child and the teacher involved. Anyway, you could also investigate Milton about 20 minutes southwest of the airport or Vaughan just east of the airport. Both are rapidly developing communities with new housing. You could use Realtor.ca to search for houses to rent. 

Regarding the issue of schools. You could also review standardized test scores for the various schools and school boards at EQAO | OQRE. This is a provincial government organization responsible for developing the tests and evaluating the results. Not everyone puts a lot of faith in these evaluations but it is a tool, among others, that you can use to evaluate a school or school system.


----------



## NewChapter (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you luvcanda, am liking the look of realtor.ca, and I also have downloaded the "Record Card on ontario's Elementry Schools 2011". Seems to give a good outline.


----------

